# HRI Newsletter



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Great news, :whoo: the Forum Quilt and HRI Quilt, as well as the wall hanging will be featured in the August edition of the HRI Newsletter. This newsletter will be coming out the first of August online and emailed to over 1400 people who subscribe. I'm inviting all of you to subscribe. The link is
www.havaneserescue.com
Scroll down to the bottom of the right column and you will find the link to subscribe. Other newsletters are also on the website and they are very interesting, you'll find that link near the bottom of the left column on the homepage.
With this type of publicity, we're hoping the quilts will raise even more money for HRI, Havanese Rescue needs donations to continue giving our dogs the medical care and attention we provide. For more information about the quilt project go to this link

http://quilt.havaneserescue.com/

Thanks Julie for working so hard to bring the Forum quilt to life.
Paula Perlmutter
Editor
HRI Newsletter


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

You are welcome. I want all to know how much we appreciate the forum members (of which I am proud to belong) for the hard work and dedication they have shown in painstakingly sewing together the pieces of your lovely quilt. I plan to show off the quilt and the forum in the very best way I can.
Paula


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you Paula. The quilt was definitely a group effort. I love each and every one of the ladies who made blocks. They are an awesome group of people. Everyone should someday get to work with a group like this!

I think this article could get more ticket sales and that's exactly what we are after.:thumb:


----------

